# snail eating own shell?



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

have noticed that my snail has been eating his own shell
he has cuttlefish and he has food
anyone think of any reason he is doing this or how to prevent it?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

what type of snail is he? i know immacs would maybe do this.. how badly damaged is the shell? have they got all ood requirments?


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

hes an A.fuscila (spelling ?)
his shell doesnt seem to be damaged
he hasnt ate for 4 weeks now and usually stays in his shell but when he does come out of his shell he seems to eat himself??
he has all the requirements he needs


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

He might not be eating the cuttle, snails eat their own shell's when they have a lack of calcium, try sitting him in a shallow bowl of milk.

Also try stage one baby food, something with calcium in


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

what GB said ^


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

i have tried baby food before but he didnt seem to like it...just moved away.
ill try some milk then, thanks


----------

